# Miniature hedgehog for sale????



## iss (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi there, 

I'm after a miniature hedgehog. I dont mind what age or what sex. Prefered not to be an albino. I live in South Wales. Also looking for all of the equipment, preferably something large.

Thanks for your time...


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

I am assuming you mean an African pygmy hedgehog?

there will be some in the classifieds section on here. make sure you do a bit of reading up first and have a good old chat with the breeder to make sure you know what you are doing. 
i have 2 APH's and the first one came from a lovely lady on here who gave me oodles of advice.

as far as housing goes they need lots of space so make sure you have room!


----------



## iss (Apr 19, 2011)

Thank you for responding. I'll check the classifieds out


----------



## pgag_1_york (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi,

we have 2 from around your area on here: Recommended Breeders List


----------



## iss (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi there, 

thank you for responding. I am reading up on APH right now, I'm getting very excited. They seem like great little pets. I am currently looking at getting them from Carmarthen / Swansea area as it is nearer, but thanks for the interest. But who knows what will happen...

Thanks again


----------



## Cleo27 (Jan 9, 2010)

hiya i think you should join pygmyhogsUk before you think of buying one and just reasearch research research! thats what i did and beleive me its well worth it so you know exactly how to care Good luck ! xx


----------

